# AirPort really does not like 2wire...please help!



## Leiki (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi,

I have an iBook G4 running OS 10.4.6 and I can't connect to the internet! When I first got my iBook (about 3 weeks ago), I could connect to the internet wirelessly no problem (well, only if it either had no WEP key, or had to put a $ infront of the WEP key), but now it doesn't work either way!

EDIT (More info): My AirPort does detect the network, and it says it's connected when I try to connect it, yet when using Safari gives me the "not connected" message. When I use the network diagnostics and go through the steps, and restart the router like it says, that doesn't work anymore. (It used to work, along with the things mentioned in the first paragraph.)

Right now I'm using the family PC (gah) and I set the 2wire router to not have a WEP key. I even downloaded and transferred the driver to connect using the ethernet cable. Nope, not working.

I know there are alot of Google search results regarding AirPort/2wire issues, but none of them help (not until now). So could someone please PLEASE help me with this? I would consider you a saviour and send you chocolates. :3

Thank you (and sorry about the last bit),
Leiki


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

It is hard to say, but to me it sounds like you do not have internet set up on your router. If there is a place on your router to plug your internet in, make sure it is in.

Do you have any other computers connected wirelessly? 

If none of this helps, you might want to try going to the networking forum. You wil get people who know more about networking there (I am not an expert at it in any way).


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You might also want to verify that your router has the most recent firmware revision.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Here's a few things you need to check...

Make sure only one device is set to give out IP addresses, if both airport and 2wire are set to give out ip's you'll get a conflict. Either turn of DHCP in airport or router. Also make sure you have the airport connected properly to the router. I would also recommend disabling any encryption that you have until you can get the airport and router working..


----------



## natcom (Sep 21, 2003)

make sure your router is picking up a Wan IP address from your Internet service provider or it will look as if you were connected but in fact you are not


----------

